

Show HN: Triage Support Software - wastedintel

Triage is support software, used for managing requests. It's different from Redmine, as it's meant to be used during the support phase of a product, not development.
======
wastedintel
Looks like the URL was stripped out of the initial post. Here it is:

<http://gettriage.com>

